# Escaping Nerite Snail!



## Splatbug85 (Oct 20, 2018)

So I posted a photo of the top of my 5 gallon tank. I have a betta, 2 ghost shrimp, and a nerite snail. I'm wondering why my snail keeps escaping. Is there something wrong with my tank or the water? There are wide open spaces the little guy can climb out of so I've had to put cling wrap over the top dvd he STILL got out. That's twice he's escaped and luckily he's still alive. Does anyone have any idea why he's trying to escape? Or is that just a nerite snail thing? Any suggestions on how to fix my tank so he can't get out? The white thing on top hold the filter and pump and the water cascades down into a waterfall into the tank. The temp is around 77-78 degrees F. The water parameters are as follows: Nitrate-20 (which is usually 0). Nitrite-0. Hardness-150. Chlorine-0. Alkalinity-150. pH-7.5. HELP!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There is most likely nothing wrong with your tank. Does the tank have a lid? Nerites are difficult to keep in a lidless tank. However, I have had them escape from a canopied tank via the holes in the back strip for the cords.

One of our Shih Tzu, Edward, came to me with something in his mouth. Luckily, Edward has a very soft mouth as it was one of my larger Nerite snails. Totally unharmed. Whew!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

They will try to escape or go above the waterline if there is an issue with the water, but sometimes they like to sit slightly above the water or escape if given the option.

I have had one of mine get out of the tank and crawl down onto the back part of the glass, and when I found him he was still stuck on the side, but was perfectly fine after that.


----------

